# My new hardscape



## PiE SlaM (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello people...

I'm new on this forum

I would like to introduce to you my new hardscape



Sorry the picture isn't perfect....

Tell what do you think of it.

See you 
Bye


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

That is a seriously awesome scape you have there. Cannot wait for the plants to grow in. Just have a few questions for you.

How big is the tank?
What kind of rocks are those?
Are you planning on adding some kind of carpet like HC or Dwarf HG?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Boy, I really like your scape. Love the rocks, placement and hills. I'll have to keep an eye on this one.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

what substrate/s do you use. what plants do you have there. plans for midground and foreground planting.

kinda fantasy movie scene - cool!


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Those are some great looking rocks. I look forward to seeing this one grow out.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

This is going to be something very special.
Well done!

-O


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

I love it. When the plants grow in I hope the rocks mostly stay showing. Post more when it grows in.


----------



## Consigliere (Mar 22, 2009)

What is the rock type, they are sick!!


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

this one is going to be great. i love the hardscape


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Beautiful scape! What are those rocks?


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

Incredibly good sense of depth in the middle!

Looking forward to see it in a few weeks!


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

I touched up your photo for you and removed some of the equipment.

I enjoy your aquarium very much and will be looking forward to shots of it grown in.


----------



## Amirk (Oct 25, 2008)

JapanBlue said:


> Incredibly good sense of depth in the middle!
> 
> Looking forward to see it in a few weeks!


so true!!!
beautifull tank:!:


----------



## PiE SlaM (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi guys

Thanks for your comments.

I really appreciate 

Thanks jciotti for your retouching, it's better now 

Description :

Tank size :

90/45/45

Planting :

_ Eleo acicularis
_ HC
_ Staurogyne sp.
_ Myriophyllum Mezianum
_ Myriophyllum hippuroides 
_ Hottonia palustris 
_ Rotala walichii

The rocks come from Bretagne in France, I found them on the beach, sorry :sad:

It's only the beginning, and most of the plants don't have their "immersed" aspect.

For Crispino Ramos :
I use ADA amazonia 2 and the sand also comes from Bretagne.

Two pictures which I really like :


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

the most original in the last years....
ADA rank #1 IF..... you place fitting plants!!!!


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Looks like an alien world off a Star Trek episode...very cool. Kudos


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Amazing, im definently going to watch this thread. Good job.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

you have beautiful rock. If I were you will just plant HC and hairgrass at the back, that will bring out the unique feature of the rock.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Those stones are awesome!!


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

wow! looks like a canyon of some sort, I like it so much!!


----------



## Mikeracing77 (May 15, 2009)

Wow, really love the slope of it. The sand foreground and middle "path" are wonderful.


----------



## PiE SlaM (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for your comments 

I come with news...

They rocks adopte a good coloration, i love it, and they plants growing as i want.

So, in picture..


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

I noticed right when I looked at the pictures that the rocks are starting to get that nice natural coloration on them, plants are growing well aswell.

Keep it up.


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

It is coming along nicely, keep up the good work.


----------



## mattutd20 (Jan 24, 2009)

I love the texture to those rocks, they look great. As someone else said earlier the canyon feel to it is very nice.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm loving your hardscape. Your rocks have so much character and texture. 

Do you think maybe plants with that are less frilly might look better?


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

I hate to say this but did you do an acid test with those rocks? Usually rocks from the beach will leach lots of Calcium and raise hardness. Maybe it's not true for these specific rocks but I would make sure.

Also, they are really awesome either way. Great sense of depth and placement.=D>


----------



## PiE SlaM (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi 

Sorry to answer so late. 

Thanks for your comments  

To answer Tex Gal, I don't think it's a good idea. First I hesitated for which plant I can use for this Hardscape, but I think that with myriophyl I can make a good scape. Besides I'm going to add some tropical moss at the top of some rocks.

I used some "coffee maker descaling agent" on the rocks,the test was negative.

Bye, 
and again sorry for my English


----------



## PiE SlaM (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi

i come with news pictures...







so, what are you think about her picture ?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Still loving those rocks! Wish I could peak around the corner and see a full tank shot!


----------



## PiE SlaM (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi

Thank for your comment TEX GAL

New pic..


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. Your tank looks fabulous!


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Nice rock scape.


----------

